# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Δεκτης Air Condition

## dant3

Εχω ενα Yokohama a/c και χαλασε το ματι πανω στην εσωτερικη μοναδα οποτε και δεν ανοιγει.για επισκευη ζητανε 19Ε και καινουργιο 38Ε.το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι μια πλακετιτσα με μια αντισταση ενα πυκνωτη και ενα δεκτη.που μπορω να βρω τον δεκτη για να τον αλλαξω?βαζω και μια φωτο

----------


## PATENTAS10

σε οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων θα βρεις.

----------


## picdev

δύσκολο να έχει χαλάσει κάτι απο αυτά, το έχω πάθει και εγώ, στη δικιά μου περίπτωση είχαν πρόβλημα οι αγωγοί της πλακέτας,
για ξαναπέρασε τις κολλήσεις,και δες τις συνδέσεις με το μπιπερ του πολυμέτρου

----------


## dant3

Οι αγωγοι φαινονται οκ.το θεμα ειναι οτι το ειχε ξαναπαθει παλαιοτερα.δεν θυμαμαι αν το ειχαμε αλλαξει τοτε αλλα απο οτι καταλαβαινω εχει την ταση να δημιουργει εκει προβλημα.αν το παω σε καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων ,δεν χρειαζεται να ξερω εστω την συχνοτητα που δουλευει για να μου δωσουν αλλο?
θα πατησω τις κολλησεις και θα δοκιμασω και τις συνδεσεις αυριο.

----------


## Nemmesis

αλλαξε τον πυκνωτη πρωτα... πιο πιθανο ειναι να ειναι αυτος χαλασμενος και να αφηνει να περασουν παρασιτα

----------


## JOUN

Λιγο δυσκολο να φταιει ο πυκνωτης.Δεν δουλευει σε καμμια υψηλη συχνοτητα για να χαλασει..Των διακοπτικων που χαλανε συνηθως δουλευουν σε αρκετα Khz γιαυτο και αρπαζουν ευκολα..

----------


## Nemmesis

> Λιγο δυσκολο να φταιει ο πυκνωτης.Δεν δουλευει σε καμμια υψηλη συχνοτητα για να χαλασει..Των διακοπτικων που χαλανε συνηθως δουλευουν σε αρκετα Khz γιαυτο και αρπαζουν ευκολα..


εγω ειμαι σχεδον 100% οτι περνει ταση απο διακοπτηκο τροφοδοτικο και επειδη λιγο πολυ πετανε διαφορα μου εχει τυχει καμια 10ρια φορες αυτη η βλαβη...παιρνουν ΠΟΛΥ ευκολα παρασιτο αυτοι οι δεκτες και επισης... αρκετες φορες μου ετυχε βλαβη και στο πλαλμοτροφοδοτικακι που εχουν  (μια μικρη καρφοτη πλακετιτσα πανω στην κυρια πλακετα) που ενω εδινε 12V περνουσε τοσο παρασητο που δεν δουλευε ο δεκτης ενω με το κουμπι δουλευε... επισης μου εχει τυχει να με φωναξουν για τετοια βλαβη και στην ουσια ηταν απο τον προηγουμενο "μαστορα" που εκανε service το μηχανημα και πετουσε τα καταθαριστικα του οπου νανε και πηγαν οξειδωσαν την πλακετα του δεκτη

----------

a.papadatos (21-05-12)

----------


## chrisrigas

το ειχα παθει και εγω και αλλαξα το ματι
κοστιζει περιπου 7 ευρο

----------


## dant3

Αρα εγω τωρα τι να κοιταξω?το ματι για να το αλλαξω πρεπει να ξερω κατι συγκεκριμενο?πχ μια συχνοτητα?θα παρω και εναν αλλο πυκνωτη να δοκιμασω.

----------


## JOUN

> εγω ειμαι σχεδον 100% οτι περνει ταση απο διακοπτηκο τροφοδοτικο


Kαι εγω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι παιρνει απο διακοπτικο αλλα λεω οτι η ταση που παιρνει εχει περασει απο διαφορα φιλτρα και ειναι πλεον εντελως σταθεροποιημενη και επισης η τιμη του ειναι αρκετα μικρη ωστε να εχει χαλασει και να εχει ανεβασει ESR ..

----------


## JOUN

> αρκετες φορες μου ετυχε βλαβη και στο πλαλμοτροφοδοτικακι που εχουν  (μια μικρη καρφοτη πλακετιτσα πανω στην κυρια πλακετα)


Aυτο αν θυμασαι μου εχει τυχει και στο δικο μου κλιματιστικο αλλα εκει πραγματι ειχε συχνοτητα αρκετων Khz που προφανως καταπονουν τον πυκνωτη πολυ περισσοτερο, γιαυτο και χαλαει..

----------


## spiroscfu

> Kαι εγω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι παιρνει απο διακοπτικο αλλα λεω οτι η ταση που παιρνει εχει περασει απο διαφορα φιλτρα και ειναι πλεον εντελως σταθεροποιημενη και επισης η τιμη του ειναι αρκετα μικρη ωστε να εχει χαλασει και να εχει ανεβασει ESR ..


Ναι αλλά μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποια αντίσταση περιορισμού και αν χαλάσει ο πυκνωτής (μεγάλο esr ή χάσιμο χωρητικότητας) υπάρχει πιθανότητα να περάσουν οι παλμοί εξόδου στην τροφοδοσία του, με τα αποτελέσματα που ανέφερε ο Παναγιώτης.

Επιπλέον χρησιμοποιείται και σαν φίλτρο (όπως αναφέρθηκε είναι ευαίσθητο μαραφέτι και τα switching δεν τα λες και καθαρά "και ας έχουν φίλτρα στην έξοδο")

----------


## FILMAN

Φίλε μου για να αλλάξεις τον δέκτη πρέπει να ξέρεις τη συχνότητα του φέροντος και το αν η έξοδος είναι θετικής ή αρνητικής λογικής. Επίσης πρέπει να προσέξεις τη διάταξη των ακροδεκτών.

----------


## dant3

Αυτα πως μπορω να τα βρω?απο το χειριστηριο καπου?η εστω το manual του?αν το βρω...

----------


## FILMAN

Το πιο δύσκολο είναι να βρεις τη συχνότητα του φέροντος, διότι πιθανότατα αυτά που θα γράφει ο παλιός δέκτης πάνω του δεν θα βοηθάνε. Ένας τρόπος είναι με μια φωτοδίοδο και ένα παλμογράφο. Θα χρειαστείς και το τηλεχειριστήριο. Το άλλο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να θεωρήσεις τον εαυτό σου τυχερό, και να αγοράσεις έναν δέκτη στα 36kHz και έναν στα 38kHz για να δοκιμάσεις ποιος σου κάνει. Αυτές είναι οι περισσότερο χρησιμοποιούμενες συχνότητες. Φυσικά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι απαραιτήτως το σύστημά σου χρησιμοποιεί μια εξ αυτών!

Το αν η έξοδος είναι θετικής ή αρνητικής λογικής μπορείς να το προσπεράσεις. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται η αρνητική λογική.

Τη διάταξη των ακροδεκτών του καινούριου δέκτη μπορείς να την εξακριβώσεις πολύ εύκολα από το datasheet του. Κοιτώντας τις συνδέσεις κάτω από την πλακέτα μπορείς να εξακριβώσεις τη διάταξη ακροδεκτών του παλιού. Τα +5V και η γη θα πηγαίνουν στο + και το - του ηλεκτρολυτικού δίπλα. Το τρίτο είναι η έξοδος.

----------

dant3 (02-02-12)

----------


## dant3

Να σημειωσω οτι στην απο κατω μερια της πλακετας κατω ακριβως απο τον δεκτη εχει ενα + μεσα σε ενα κυκλο.μηπως αυτο λεει κατι για την εξοδο?
τωρα οπως το βλεπω θα παω αυριο να παρω εναν δεκτη αρνητικης λογικης στα 38 για να τον δοκιμασω και αν δεν δουλευει,εναν στα 36.αν κατσει εχει καλως...

----------


## dant3

Λεπον πηγα προχθες στο φανο και πηρα ενα δεκτη στα 38kHz(TSOP 4038 ) και εναν  πυκνωτη για να τον αλλαξω καλου κακου.κοστος 1Ε και τα δυο.σημερα εκατσα τα αλλαξα και το εβαλα στο ac και ολα κομπλε.ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για την βοηθεια!

----------

FILMAN (29-08-16)

----------


## gsxr_k7

μαλλον αντιμετοπιζω το ιδιο προβλημα και με το δικο μου.ειναι ενα nova electric .με το κουμπακι που εχει πανω το ανοιγω και το κλεινω με το τηλεκοντρολ τιποτα.το τηλεκοντρολ το εχω δοκιμασει ειναι οκ.πως μπορω να μαθω τι δεκτη εχει το δικο μου?και επειδη εδω στην αρτα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν μπορω να το βρω αν μπορει καποιος να δωσει καποιο λινκ σε online καταστημα.ευχαριστω

----------


## gsxr_k7

κανενας?????

----------


## sig1973

Εχω και εγώ πρόβλημα με ένα kendo. Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει γιατί κ εγώ είμαι από επαρχία;

----------


## αθικτον

Καλημερα φιλε "sig1973".

Στο παρακατω "λινκ" υπαρχουν τα καταστηματα μαζεμενα.

Ψαξε,ισως καποιος στελνει με αντικαταβολη,να κανεις τη δουλεια σου.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=39265

φιλικα και χριστός Ανέστη,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## sig1973

IMAG0964.jpg IMAG0958.jpg KENDO ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΟ. 
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου "αθικτον" αλλά μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως να το ζητήσω και αν θα είμαι σίγουρος οτι αυτό που θα παραγγείλω θα είναι συμβατό και θα λειτουργήσει? δεν μπορώ να χάσω τα χρήματα μου σε κάτι που δεν είναι συμβατό. Δεν έχω περιθώριο για τέτοια έξοδα. Σας παραθέτω φωτογραφίες με τα στοιχεία του κλιματιστικού και από το μάτι και ζητάω την βοήθεια σας.  Ευχαριστώ. Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια δεκτή γιατί είμαι άσχετος με το θέμα και σε λίγο θα ξεκινήσουν και οι ζέστες!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Φίλε μου, 1€ έχει...

----------


## Nemmesis

χμμ.. θα κοιταξω αυριο σε μια κουτα που εχω ολο ψιλολογια απο κλιματιστικα (ματακια, μοτερακια, πλακετες κλπ κλπ..) νομιζω οτι εχω να σου δωσω ακριβως το ιδιο πλακετακι... διαφορετικα πρεπει να βρω καποια πλακετιτσα που θα εχει το ιδιο ματακι με το δικο σου.. αν δεν βρεις μου λες..

----------


## sig1973

> Φίλε μου, 1€ έχει...


σε παρακαλώ στείλε μου link από καποιο κατάστημα αν έχεις γιατί δεν ξέρω πως να το ψάξω, δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός. Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sig1973

> χμμ.. θα κοιταξω αυριο σε μια κουτα που εχω ολο ψιλολογια απο κλιματιστικα (ματακια, μοτερακια, πλακετες κλπ κλπ..) νομιζω οτι εχω να σου δωσω ακριβως το ιδιο πλακετακι... διαφορετικα πρεπει να βρω καποια πλακετιτσα που θα εχει το ιδιο ματακι με το δικο σου.. αν δεν βρεις μου λες..


Σε ευχαριστώ. Απλά δεν έχω καταλάβει αν πρέπει να αλλάξω όλη την πλακέτα ή κάτι από όλα αυτά. Δεν ξέρω πως να το ζητήσω. Ευχαριστώ. Είμαι από Γιαννιτσά.

----------


## αθικτον

φιλε "sig":
Περιγραφεται με τα παρακατω ονοματα:

1)IR reciever. 
2)IR Sensor.
3)IR Receiver Module. (ολοκληρη η πλακετα).
4)Sensor.
5)infrared detector.

Δεν μπορει,με καποιο απο αυτα θα το ξερουν να το παραγγειλεις.

----------

Nemmesis (24-05-12)

----------


## sig1973

> φιλε "sig":
> Περιγραφεται με τα παρακατω ονοματα:
> 
> 1)IR reciever. 
> 2)IR Sensor.
> 3)IR Receiver Module. (ολοκληρη η πλακετα).
> 4)Sensor.
> 5)infrared detector.
> 
> Δεν μπορει,με καποιο απο αυτα θα το ξερουν να το παραγγειλεις.


Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## asterixx25

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. Πρόβλημα με κλιματιστικό CARIER 42NQV009E. Ενώ  το χειρηστήριο δουλεύει κανονικά, στο 90% των περιπτώσεων η εσωτερική  μονάδα δεν δέχεται εντολές. Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να ανάψει και μετά να  μην σβήνει. Απο το κουμπάκι που βρίσκεται επάνω στην μονάδα ανάβει και  σβήνει κανονικά. Η πλακέτα που βρίσκεται το μάτι είναι η παρακάτω. Εχω  αλλάξει και τους 2 πυκνωτές αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Πιθανολογώ οτι  φταίει το μάτι. Κάποια ιδέα για κωδικό ματιού να παραγγείλω η για  πρόβλημα κάπου αλλού θα ήταν χρήσιμη. Ευχαριστώ. 
13081618188a5f329443d7271b.jpg

----------


## johnkou

Αν χτυπησεις με το δακτυλο σου το ματακι δουλευει εστω προσωρινα;σε ενα αλλο που αλλαξα ματακι carrier ελεγε κωδικο πανω 4838 κοιτα αν γραφει κανα νουμερο πανω.

----------


## asterixx25

Αγόρασα ενα μάτι-δέκτη που γράφει κωδικό bc54c?, παρόλαυτά δεν δούλεψε. Επίσης δεν μπορώ να βρώ κάποιο datasheet...Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην φταίει το μάτι και να υπάρχει πρόβλημα κάπου στην πιο μεγάλη πλακέτα? Ρεύμα πηγαίνει κανονικά (5Volt) στην μικρή πλακέτα που βρίσκεται το μάτι.

----------


## FILMAN

Τότε έχεις αγοράσει δέκτη λάθος συχνότητας ή τον σύνδεσες λάθος.

----------


## asterixx25

Το κλιματιστικό έχει το παρακάτω χειρηστήριο WH-k13JE. Επάνω έχει 2 κουμπάκια RST και CHK. Το πρώτο είναι προφανώς για reset το χειρηστηρίου και το 2ο για αυτοδιάγνωση προβλήματος της μονάδας. Πατώντας το 2ο κουμπάκι φαίνεται να επικοινωνεί με την μονάδα και σε κάθε αλλαγή κωδικού ακούγεται το μπίπ. Παρόλα αυτά δεν έχει δείξει κάποιο σφάλμα απο μόνο του. Επιμένει να φταίει το ματάκι?

----------


## FILMAN

Αν είναι έτσι, όχι, διότι δεν θα άκουγες μπιπ από τη μονάδα σε κάθε πάτημα κουμπιού του χειριστηρίου.

----------


## partaloudis

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα, νέος εδώ.
Είχα θέμα κι εγώ με το τηλεχειριστήριο και ημουν έτοιμος να αλλάξω μάτι.
Τελικά έχει θέμα το φισάκι του ματιού που κουμπώνει πάνω στη πλακέτα.
Το έβγαλα και το τσέκαρα και απο τα πινάκια που εχει πάνω ένα ήταν χάλια και έτοιμο να κοπεί.
στην αρχή το πάτησα λίγο και δούλεψε αλλα ξανά τα ίδια. Το πήγα σε έναν ηέλκτρονικό το κόλλησε λίγο πρόχειρα γτ μέσα το πινάκι φαινόταν πειραγμένο.
Τελικά δούλεψε κατευθείαν αλλα στα καπάκια σταμάτησε πάλι.
Που μπορώ να βρω ένα τέτοιο φισάκι μόνο?
Μάρκα Greenpoint.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

